# South Bound I-5 through Redding *WARNING*



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 19, 2019)

This is a picture from google maps of South Bound Lane I-5 Bridge Bay Exit just south of Pit River Bridge in Shasta County.

SINTF (Shasta Interagency Narcotics Task Force) profilers are back at it again. Those of you who have Oregon or Washington plates, and are traveling south on Interstate 5 through Shasta County, the black square in the picture is where SINTF park and profile cars. They drive Black SUV's. If you have Or, or WA plates on your car, EXPECT to be profiled and pulled over. 

My son Brian was stopped this morning by SINTF coming home from Portland. He has Oregon Plates. They told him that there is a large amount of Heroin being transported from Portland and Seattle. They spent over an hour taking everything out of his car and searching through it. They put my 1 year old Grand Daughter with her car seat in the back of one of their SUV's. Of course they found NOTHING. He had to put all of his bags back in the car while they drove off. 

They pulled this same shit with me back in 2016 when I was moving back from Seattle.


----------



## Hudson (Aug 19, 2019)

Is that even legal?


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 19, 2019)

Hudson said:


> Is that even legal?



They just did to my son the exact same thing they did to me in 2016. Sitting in the same spot. They got behind me. Just past Pine Grove exit in Redding they lit me up. Same with my son this morning. Both of us pulled over for Failure to Maintain a Correct Line of Travel. Same lame "Drugs are coming from Portland and Seattle" excuse. They told me that the Patriot Act gave them legal right to search my car without a warrant if I am traveling from a High Drug area. They never searched my car because I told them that a traffic infraction is not probable cause to search my car and to get a warrant. They claim they don't profile but that's exactly what they do. 

Every time I've drove I-5 and seen them have someone pulled over, its always cars that have Oregon or Washington Plates.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 19, 2019)

BradKajukenbo said:


> They told me that the Patriot Act gave them legal right to search my car without a warrant if I am traveling from a High Drug area.



so...everywhere?


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 19, 2019)

roughdraft said:


> so...everywhere?



I see the bullshit in what they claim.

- "I don't need a warrant to search your car."
If this was true, they wouldn't be asking for permission to search,
- Mexicans are transporting their Heroin down here from Portland and Seattle
That's racist.
Did they move the border?
I actually lived in Marysville/Everett WA. Not in Seattle.
I was born and raised in Shasta County. The drug problem is Meth. Not Heroin.

Just be careful folks on your travels through Northern California. Shasta County is most def a police state. Sheriff Tom and his Goon Squad 👎

edit: Welcome to Shasta County. Visit on vacation. Leave on Probation. Come back on Violation


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 19, 2019)

This is complete B.S. and against the law. They did this same shit when they leagized MJ in Colorado, when you crossed over the state line into Utah.

If they pull you over for some B.S. traffic infraction that does not give then probable cause to search the vehicle. Also remember that you always have the right to remain silent, and do not have to say a same word to them.

Please exercise your rights or they will be taken away from you.

Be suspicious EVERY TIME you are pulled over by an unmarked vehicle.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 19, 2019)

Also remember that "drug checkpoints" are not legal to conduct anywhere in the US, as upheld by the supreme court. DUI checkpoints are, depending on the state, but they need probable cause to stop and search a vehicle if the checkpoint is for anything other than DUI/kidnapping/man hunt/border crossing/ect.

If you are suspicious, you have a right to record, both audio and video. Do not let them give you that "impeding an officer in their official duties" bullshit.

Other than that, just be cool and know your rights, it's California. Not Arizona.


----------



## BradKajukenbo (Aug 20, 2019)

This is what you need to watch out for. This picture isn't the actual SINTF vehicle. 

Same Make Model and color. SINFT's are actually Marked. The word _SHERIFF _is on the sides but you have to really look to see it because its Dark Grey lettering on the black paint job.

Everything Crywolf said is 100% true. Since 2012 I turn the video camera on my cell phone on anytime I am pulled over. 

https://www.flexyourrights.org/


----------

